# Rowdy and my soon to be (mabey) horse



## Spastic_Dove

I really like the looks of Spot. I think you're going to have to get taller though  Youre really stretching in that last picture.


Also...is there a sign on your arena that says "poop"? o.o


----------



## themacpack

Spastic_Dove said:


> I really like the looks of Spot. I think you're going to have to get taller though  Youre really stretching in that last picture.
> 
> 
> Also...is there a sign on your arena that says "poop"? o.o


Judging by the items nearby, I'd bet it's a "pick-up your poop" sign :wink:


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Haha. Probably


----------



## RedRoan

Wooo Rowdy is shiny


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

She's cute! If you get her, definately buy her a snaffle too. She's young, she doesn't need such a harsh bit


----------



## morganshow11

Yeah SD it say please pick up your horses POOP lol.
1d3c17r-She usually rides in a sidepull, but the owner told me to ride her in that


----------



## Fire Eyes

_No offense, but at thirteen I don't think you should have the responsibly of owning a three year old...
_


----------



## Gillian

^ While I think she is very pretty and is no doubt an awesome little horse I agree. 
Plus, if you were wanting to do gaming or jumping she wouldn't be right at all because really, you should wait until she's at least 4 to start those things. Especially with a young rider and a young horse combination. You should definitely keep looking at horses though. I bet there's a really great, and a little bit older horse who'd be perfect for you once Diamond gets sold.

Good luck with whatever you decide.
:]


----------



## iridehorses

Morgan, with your reins as tight as you keep them, why in the world are you using a twisted wire bit?

As for the spotted walking horse. Personally I think that is the wrong horse for you considering his age, your experience, and what you want to do with him.

Incidentally, I don't believe the vest is useful as a back support. It is an excellent idea to use as protection while practicing but there is better equipment for back problems.


----------



## morganshow11

I will just be rider her for trail rides and nothing more. 
Iridehorses- that is what he came with and it is the first time i have used it and he does exelent. I actually have a video that i have my hands on my head, and he is walking and troting.
Her it is. I was making him rear, so no comments on that. I am teaching him to do the thing that the lippizaners horses do-they rear and then leap, i still have to upload the real silver video.


----------



## RedRoan

........... no comment..........


----------



## Spyder

morganshow11 said:


> IHer it is. I was making him rear, so no comments on that. I am teaching him to do the thing that the lippizaners horses do-they rear and then leap, i still have to upload the real silver video.


And you think that a 13 year old girl that can't even ride correctly is going to be able to do a Capriole that takes years to train a horse (and then only some Lippizaners ca do) by QUALIFIED trainers?

Get real !!!


----------



## Gillian

I tried being nice before, I really did. But why in the WORLD would you want to do that?! I'm 100% with Spyder. I'm done being nice. You're *ruining* your horse. He is SO confused and desperate to escape the death grip that your have on his mouth in that video. I have to be blunt. I fear for you and Rowdy, as well as Spot if you do get her. I really do.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

He looks much better when you're not holding his face. Maybe you should try riding him on the buckle? 

I noticed your legs were still really unstable...maybe you should at least wait until your knee injury is healed before trying to teach him to rear (Let alone capriole)? 

Im trying to not "critique" but you had to know some people were going to have comments when you mentioned trying to be like the lippizaners. 

He does look MUCH better when you're not holding his face though. I think working him on the buckle or just letting him "cruise" with no contact while you find your stability could be a great exercise for you both. It's like a differant horse when you're not holding his face


----------



## Gillian

I agree with Spastic Dove. My post above is a little harsh. I know it sucks to get responses like that. I think practicing riding Rowdy on the buckle and letting him have his head would be really good for both of you. I just hate to see him get so wound up. It just makes me worry about his and your safety. When he was rounding some of those corners it looks like he almost might tip right over.

Please take what we say into consideration and maybe rethink the way that you ride him. I'm sorry for my earlier post. but I was honestly shocked. Please be safe.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

wow... my little sister watched this video with me and i asked her what i should say about this. she says i should be truthful... but i find the truth may be a little harsh. please just re think teaching your horse something so dangerous... also for rowdy sake please please lower your hands. Also in my opinion i would really take him back to the basic's. And when i say basics i mean no riding just ground work on the lunge(sp?) line and get him to relax, he looks really good at the walk but as soon as you start to trot him his head pops up and he gets very tense. so if i were you i would work him on the line at the walk trot and canter and once he's able to get his head down and look very relaxed i would then start riding him. I know ground work is no fun at all but i really really think it would help you alot!  I know it's your choice to listen to me or not and im not at all trying to be mean or any such thing, im really just worried about you and rowdy. so i hope you will listen to me.  Also i would maybe look for a stable in your area that would let you do some work for a few lessons. I'm not saying you a horrible rider or anything i just think it would really be benifical for you and rowdy. ^^


----------



## crunchberrysmom

this is a joke, right? this HAS to be a joke! please let it be a joke.....


----------



## eventerdrew

like Spyder said, its called a Capriole and Lippizaners that do them come from professionals that know what they are doing. They teach them this VERY late in their training as it is a very challenging and strenuous move. I wouldn't try it on Rowdy.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

No, it is not a joke.


----------



## lovemyponies

Ah poor Rowdy, and why sell Diamond for a young horse? stick with ones that can teach you at this point not the other way around. Just saying


----------



## RedRoan

> Ah poor Rowdy, and why sell Diamond for a young horse? stick with ones that can teach you at this point not the other way around. Just saying


I totally agree with this statement. I think you should keep Diamond because he is such a perfect dead broke horse for you. Young horses have a lot of challenges with them. Why not have fun with a horse that is older and knows his stuff?


----------



## lovemyponies

I don't see this rider hauling on the horses mouth w/o mercy does anyone else?


----------



## RedRoan

Not to mention they spend years on the ground teaching them how to do all those fancy 'high school' air moves before even attempting to do them in the saddle.


----------



## lovemyponies

very true, they take my breath away but bet not one of them ever trained on their own at a young age unsupervised to do a capriole.


----------



## drafteventer

I'm sorry, but you need someone to teach you how to ride properly. You are going to *ruin* your nice horse if you keep going on the path your on.
That is my honest opinion.
Either keep Diamond, or get a nice, older horse that can teach you a few things


----------



## iridehorses

:evil: I'm sorry but I just can't contain myself. You are an arrogant, illiterate child who is causing your horse to rear not training him to do so. You refuse to take advise, let alone lessons. Your horse is being thoroughly abused and the fact that he hasn't tried to kill you is a testament to a wonderful disposition that you will eventually destroy. 

I would not have a horse that you handled even if you paid me to take him - actually, maybe I would but only to save them from you.

Perhaps you will learn something from this but I doubt it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I don't think she's a horrible rider. I thinks she is a young, unsupervised and unbalanced rider. 

She probably doesn't fully comprehend the work that goes on with the Lippizaners. 
A lot of people are learning off the internet now a days and you see tons of videos of people performing a "capriole" on their horse. Is it correct? Of course not. But maybe we could try EXPLAINING the difference between Youtube trick riders and the horsemen performing an actual capriole rather than assuming.


----------



## eventerdrew

yeah I rarely see a capriole under saddle. And when I do, it's obvious that the horse and rider are very well trained


----------



## Spastic_Dove

iridehorses said:


> :evil: I'm sorry but I just can't contain myself. You are an arrogant, illiterate child who is causing your horse to rear not training him to do so. You refuse to take advise, let alone lessons. Your horse is being thoroughly abused and the fact that he hasn't tried to kill you is a testament to a wonderful disposition that you will eventually destroy.
> 
> I would not have a horse that you handled even if you paid me to take him - actually, maybe I would but only to save them from you.
> 
> Perhaps you will learn something from this but I doubt it.


O_O You're a moderator and that just went against everything in the conscientious etiquette policy. She's as arrogant and illiterate as every other average 14 year old whose parents don't supervise her. Believe me, I see where you are coming from...It's hard to give good advice and see a horse not get the results from it. But we have to remember the situation here. She is not the only one to blame here.


----------



## drafteventer

I don't think she's only talking about the rearing thing.

Almost evertime this girl posts a thread about her horse, I see something she does with her horse that I don't like.

I'm sorry, but I don't think explaining the difference between making your horse rear and teaching your horse to rear will make any difference.


----------



## lovemyponies

I agree unsupervised is an issue to me. I was so fortunate to have a mom who loved horses and got me the best teachers from the time I was 5 on up. Yes we were allowed to fool around on our horses and do silly things, but never something that would harm them, upset them or put us in danger.


----------



## crunchberrysmom

iridehorses said:


> :evil: I'm sorry but I just can't contain myself. You are an arrogant, illiterate child who is causing your horse to rear not training him to do so. You refuse to take advise, let alone lessons. Your horse is being thoroughly abused and the fact that he hasn't tried to kill you is a testament to a wonderful disposition that you will eventually destroy.
> 
> I would not have a horse that you handled even if you paid me to take him - actually, maybe I would but only to save them from you.
> 
> Perhaps you will learn something from this but I doubt it.


*stands up and claps loudly*


----------



## drafteventer

lovemyponies said:


> I agree unsupervised is an issue to me. I was so fortunate to have a mom who loved horses and got me the best teachers from the time I was 5 on up. Yes we were allowed to fool around on our horses and do silly things, but never something that would harm them, upset them or put us in danger.


The same, my mom is a horsey person and would never allow me to do anything to my horse that could be dangerous to either me or my horse.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

drafteventer said:


> The same, my mom is a horsey person and would never allow me to do anything to my horse that could be dangerous to either me or my horse.


That is exactly my point. Either her parents aren't there, don't know it's wrong, or ride the same way. She's obviously going to listen to their advice a lot more than ours. Im not saying you are in anyway wrong -- I see plenty that I dislike and would put a stop to if I could get my hands on the reins but I think yelling at her and calling her arrogant and abusive is the wrong route.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Nothing works though spastic dove. There have been many posts, starting out VERY nice and helpful, then a bit more firm, etc. She hasn't listened at all, and if anything is worse. People are sick of it


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I realize that, I totally do. 
Maybe I'm just in a sympathetic mood today. 
At least she's in a snaffle?


----------



## drafteventer

But somebody must notice that some of what she's doing with her horse is definitely wrong?
I mean she goes to horseshows.

Even if my mom didn't notice that I was doing something wrong with my horse. SOMEBODY would tell me and put me in my place, and I would listen. If I didn't agree I would ask somebody who would know, instead of continuing to do it and find out whats wrong with it.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I've seen some pretty horrendous (worse than her) stuff at local game shows and either no one speaks up or the show committee takes no action. I would not be surprised if she got away with such riding at game shows. Maybe if she took him to an english schooling show. I'm not saying it's okay, I'm saying it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Spyder

iridehorses said:


> :evil: I'm sorry but I just can't contain myself. You are an arrogant, illiterate child who is causing your horse to rear not training him to do so. You refuse to take advise, let alone lessons. Your horse is being thoroughly abused and the fact that he hasn't tried to kill you is a testament to a wonderful disposition that you will eventually destroy.
> 
> I would not have a horse that you handled even if you paid me to take him - actually, maybe I would but only to save them from you.
> 
> Perhaps you will learn something from this but I doubt it.


Iride

You have been one of the most patient moderators we have and it is a testement that it took this long for you to "tell it like it is".

The conscientious etiquette policy is a great idea and it DOES work but there are times when you have to be brutally honest for the sake of the rider or horse and in my mind safety overrides that policy as long as insults are non existant.

You said it in a way that mastered both the forum's policy and the need to be absolutely clear in the harm that is being done here.


----------



## lovemyponies

Personally I think Morganshow posts for our reactions. She is looking for attention and she routinely finds it here. I do wish she would just get a trainer and learn how to do things properly but she isn't going to. 

Morganshow, we care about your horses. Please get a trainer, talk to your parents and tell them that you need help to become a better horse person. Join 4 H, a riding club, etc. anything, but you are ruining Rowdy, look at the video where is his mouth is gaping open, do you really think that is how horses are trained? 

Get help and please don't buy a nice 3 year old horse and ruin it too. (use that money on lessons)

Otherwise I think I shall have to edit my ignore list.


----------



## RedRoan

Well said Spyder.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I don't think that comment had the sake of the rider in mind. I think it was more a vent of frustration (Albeit a deserved one). My comment in return was more shock than anything else. 

I guess I'm just trying to think of different ways to try and help. I realize that its frustrating, ghastly, and ****es everyone (including me) off to see these videos and comments but I'm trying to see the other angle. I don't know if it's so I keep myself sane or if I'm hoping theres hope when there's probably not.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

*Sorry, double post*



lovemyponies said:


> Personally I think Morganshow posts for our reactions. She is looking for attention and she routinely finds it here. I do wish she would just get a trainer and learn how to do things properly but she isn't going to.


Also very possible *headdesk*


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Spastic_Dove said:


> I realize that, I totally do.
> Maybe I'm just in a sympathetic mood today.
> At least she's in a snaffle?


 
Yes, but forgive me if I'm wrong isn't a "Copper twisted wire snaffle" still a harsh bit?


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Not as harsh as the one she was using before. Granted, if you're hauling on a horses face like that any bit is harsh. I have used twisted snaffles but like to think I have softer hands than we've seen on this thread.

EDIT: Maybe I should have said "At least she ditched the tie down?"


----------



## morganshow11

I do not do this to get attention...ok? I was just showing pictures, and one video and i get all this. I thought one at least 3 of my picture threads i would get nice comments, but no i aksed for too much. STOP with the rude comments i am suck of getting my fricken feelings hurt. I AM TRYING TO GET ALOT OF MONEY SO I CAN GET ROWDY A VERY GOOD TRAINER.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Why not use the money from selling diamond? And we are not being rude. We are being honest. Don't like it? Leave, or change.


----------



## lovemyponies

morganshow11 said:


> I do not do this to get attention...ok? I was just showing pictures, and one video and i get all this. I thought one at least 3 of my picture threads i would get nice comments, but no i aksed for too much. STOP with the rude comments i am suck of getting my fricken feelings hurt. I AM TRYING TO GET ALOT OF MONEY SO I CAN GET ROWDY A VERY GOOD TRAINER.


 
Morgan I usually try to go pretty easy on you since I know you are young and unsupervised. But come on you are trying to sell Diamond to train Rowdy yet you are also buying a 3 year old? Also you said you already had Rowdy trained. You may not realize it but you are looking for attention on some level. You know darn well you post things that will cause a stir. (yanking on your horse, teaching him to rear, etc)

You have already been down this road. 

I am impressed by how much flack you take and just keep on going.
I am sorry if your feelings are hurt but after all the time on this board I think you know many of us feel you are hurting your horse. 

Do you think Rowdy really likes his face being yanked like that? Just think about how much you love him and think about how unhappy he looks when you are doing that.

If you ever do get a trainer I would be thrilled for Rowdy.


----------



## RedRoan

Sorry but you are always taking our comments in the wrong direction. Its what you need to work on.... work on softer hands, listen to your horse and what he is doing. Don't go into it for what you want, but what the horse needs.


----------



## morganshow11

1d3c17r- i am thinking about buying a $500-$700 horse, and sing the rest to get us a dressage trainer


----------



## Spastic_Dove

But the money for 2 horses is going to be much more. You said something about Rowdy being gaited? Why not use all the money to train Rowdy so you can use him both on the trails and in the show ring?


----------



## lovemyponies

just a suggestion, sell Diamond, just keep Rowdy and get a trainer, why the need for a 3 year old Won't school be starting soon, then a cold winter, why not devote all your riding time to working with a trainer on Rowdy, Just asking


----------



## drafteventer

I'm just curious, why do you want another horse?


----------



## Sunny06

Wait. The _gaited_ horse trots? You realize you will never be able to sell him again ever.. If you do it will be to some inexperienced somebody.. (*psssst* Like _you._)


----------



## Catalyst

morganshow11 said:


> I do not do this to get attention...ok? I was just showing pictures, and one video and i get all this. I thought one at least 3 of my picture threads i would get nice comments, but no i aksed for too much. STOP with the rude comments i am suck of getting my fricken feelings hurt. *I AM TRYING TO GET ALOT OF MONEY SO I CAN GET ROWDY A VERY GOOD TRAINER.*


If you are trying to find a trainer, why are you buying a 3 year old? You have no business working with a horse that young, and in fact, you have no business riding right now without being under strict supervision by a trainer. If you are really selling Diamond, take the money you receive from the sale and put it towards putting both yourself and rowdy into training. He needs training to undo all the issues you have put on him, and he deserves to be treated humanely. You should not own a horse to begin with IMO.


----------



## Tennessee

Oh my gawsh. For real, Morgan? You need a reality check....


----------



## IheartPheobe

I use a twisted snaffle on my pony & I usually have long reins.. and this is on a pony who will take off with me daily. On a horse like Rowdy you don't _need_ a harsh bit or short reins like you always have, considering I ride with my reins long on Gonzo. You're going to ruin him. Just think about it, alright? Just try & ride with long reins... if it doesn't work out, it doesn't. But try.. because it's just not fair to your horse. 
I have _watched_ a girl ruin one of my ponies over the course of 5 _days._ You know how? She yanked. And she pulled. And her reins were too SHORT. And I won't watch what happened to Rocco happen to Rowdy. 
Just try it. PLEASE.


----------



## moomoo

You in actual fact look a little big on the 3 year old anyway, and if you are only 13/14 you are still going to grow, so I wouldn't buy the three year old 

I would also suggest getting a trainer after selling diamond, 2 horses is a LOT of work, trust me especially with school etc, but not just the work - the cost too. I think you and Rowdy could make a very nice pair with a good trainer, and when he is going very well and you are looking good, THEN 'teach' him to rear, what you are doing now, rearing then trotting in random directions will just develop bad habits on trails & general riding. Hope this helps.


----------



## farmpony84

*Sigh*

I really try hard to defend younger riders. After all we all have done some pretty silly things but Good Golly I am going to have to take Iridehorses stance on this one and stomp on the moderator hat. The only good thing I can even think of saying is that Rowdy obviously has a pretty good mind because he allows you to yank on his mouth so hard that his lips are pulled against his cheek bones nad his teeth are showing. At some point I even saw his tongue, then you slam around on his back and I just can't even continue. And to teach him to rear? When you and him are both so unbalanced? I can't think of a clever or even respectful word to use to describe that. It's just plain stupid.

You have a very well behaved calm horse (Diamond). My suggestion is you stop running around at a crazy uncontrolled speed and learn how to ride a horse THEN talk about a trainer. Why ruin the horse you have and then pay someone to fix something that you may have destroyed?

I'm sorry but I can't even be nice on this one. I'm sick.


----------



## LiveToJump

morganshow11 said:


> STOP with the rude comments i am suck of getting my fricken feelings hurt. I AM TRYING TO GET ALOT OF MONEY SO I CAN GET ROWDY A VERY GOOD TRAINER.


I'm sorry but its not Rowdy that needs the Trainer, although I'm sure he could now benefit from one. But it is YOU that needs a certified, good trainer, to take lessons from and also it wouldn't hurt to have them ride Rowdy and try to get him to relax from all the hauling you do on his mouth.

I'm sorry to be mean, I'm just being blunt and honest. 

Your horse is a saint. He is not hot, I don't see a hyper horse. I see a horse that is trying to get away from the pain he knows is coming when you haul on the reins. I think you just really need to invest in lessons for yourself, and that will work wonders for Rowdy. He did well when you rode him with a loose rein, although he started trotting and heading for the door. Doesn't that tell you something?


----------



## Spyder

farmpony84 said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> I really try hard to defend younger riders. After all we all have done some pretty silly things but Good Golly I am going to have to take Iridehorses stance on this one and stomp on the moderator hat. The only good thing I can even think of saying is that Rowdy obviously has a pretty good mind because he allows you to yank on his mouth so hard that his lips are pulled against his cheek bones nad his teeth are showing. At some point I even saw his tongue, then you slam around on his back and I just can't even continue. And to teach him to rear? When you and him are both so unbalanced? I can't think of a clever or even respectful word to use to describe that. It's just plain stupid.
> 
> You have a very well behaved calm horse (Diamond). My suggestion is you stop running around at a crazy uncontrolled speed and learn how to ride a horse THEN talk about a trainer. Why ruin the horse you have and then pay someone to fix something that you may have destroyed?
> 
> I'm sorry but I can't even be nice on this one. I'm sick.


Good for you.

I *gulp* am even going to say *NICE* Farmpony !


----------



## Gillian

Morgan, it's quite frustrating that you refuse to recognize your faults as a rider (we all have them) and seek help. If you can afford to be looking at another horse you can sure afford lessons. I get lessons from an absolutely amazing dressage trainer who could easily charge 50 or 60 dollars per lesson. But she only charges 25. There is NO reason why you can't find a good trainer. Doesn't have to be dressage, doesn't have to be english at all. ANY good trainer right now would be a step in the right direction. Personally I wish you would sell Rowdy, not Diamond. I said it before, and I meant it. You are without a doubt ruining your horse. 

No one's being over dramatic, no one's being anything but blunt and honest with you. A good horseperson recognizes their mistakes when brought to their attention and ALWAYS puts their horse first. You're selfish for doing this to Rowdy and ignoring all of our concerned comments, the nice ones and the mean ones, you have ignored them all. When this many people say the same thing over and over, who don't even know you, there is a serious problem.

Think about what we are saying Morgan.
Put Rowdy's happyness before your own for once and watch that video again. Do you see a happy horse?


----------



## eventnwithwinston

IMO...

As much as you love Rowdy and Diamond you should send them away to someones farm or something while you START FROM THE BASICS. 
Find a good, certified trainer.
Learn how to control tempo and rhythm, and build balance and confidence on a tiny POINT AND SHOOT school pony. 
Then learn how to ride the more advanced horses... because it is after you learn to ride point and shoot that these more advanced horses really teach you something.
Especially with A TRAINER.

I feel for Rowdy and Diamond. Because unless you "relearn" how to ride they will never learn, you will never learn, and everything could end up disasterous.
Please understand that we are not here to bash you. These people on the HF here dont even know you personally, but they are willing to give you advice and fear for your safety. We are not your babysitters... but we do want all the best for you and your horses.

E


----------



## eventnwithwinston

And by trainer I mean instructor...


----------



## lovemyponies

Gillian said:


> Morgan, it's quite frustrating that you refuse to recognize your faults as a rider (we all have them) and seek help. If you can afford to be looking at another horse you can sure afford lessons. I get lessons from an absolutely amazing dressage trainer who could easily charge 50 or 60 dollars per lesson. But she only charges 25. There is NO reason why you can't find a good trainer. Doesn't have to be dressage, doesn't have to be english at all. ANY good trainer right now would be a step in the right direction. Personally I wish you would sell Rowdy, not Diamond. I said it before, and I meant it. You are without a doubt ruining your horse.
> 
> No one's being over dramatic, no one's being anything but blunt and honest with you. A good horseperson recognizes their mistakes when brought to their attention and ALWAYS puts their horse first. You're selfish for doing this to Rowdy and ignoring all of our concerned comments, the nice ones and the mean ones, you have ignored them all. When this many people say the same thing over and over, who don't even know you, there is a serious problem.
> 
> Think about what we are saying Morgan.
> Put Rowdy's happyness before your own for once and watch that video again. Do you see a happy horse?


 
Great post and by someone closer to your age than me.... and yes sell Rowdy and keep Diamond and take lessons and make yourself a great rider


----------



## Sunny06

Spyder said:


> Good for you.
> 
> I *gulp* am even going to say *NICE* Farmpony !


YES! Good job Farmpony! *applause*


----------



## morganshow11

Sorry everyone im done. I ahte doing this everytime i post a picture thread. I HAVE TAKEN ALL OF YOUR ADVICE. i really want to throw my conputer somwhere far away. I HAVE gotten him 6 friggen bits. I HAVE tryed to be better at my hands, I hAVE tryed everything I AM DONE. I have enough crap go on in my life i dont need another addision. And it is none of your bussniss what i am doing with my horse(teaching to rear, and crap), ITS NOT


----------



## IheartPheobe

..I think you're lucky we find it "our buisness", even if it isn't. Would we rather we let you rip your horses mouth out?
Sorry if I'm rude, but that's the truth.


----------



## morganshow11

OK i need advice here.

How do i get him to slow down so i dont "rip his mouth out", without a trainer?


----------



## morganshow11

And even if i am riding with SOME slack or just standing there his teeth show


----------



## Spastic_Dove

His teeth didn't look like they were showing when you weren't touching the reins. In fact, he looked completely fine when you weren't touching the reins. I tried to play the devils advocate and defend you, but I have to agree with everyone else, you are not following our advice because you still think barrel horses are always speedy and your horse is at the point where its okay to teach him to rear. 

You need riding lessons before you worry about training Rowdy. Take him in long walks and ride with your seat. You could even ride more without your hands so he realizes that you can be up there and there can be no contact on his mouth at the same time.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Your 13. I am 13. So I’m going to give you advice. Even if you don’t want it. Take lessons, even the older and experienced riders do it. Lessons are fun and you learn a lot. I take my horse to lessons, and once you and your horse become a better team then you will be able to start going to group lessons with other riders. No one is saying you are a bad rider you just have faults, we all have faults. If its picking up the wrong diagonal or not keeping your heels down to “yanking” on your horses mouth it is still a fault. But when you don’t keep your heels down it isn’t going to hurt your horse, but it could possibly hurt you. But when you pull on your horses mouth, who is it hurting? Your horse.

EDIT- I suggest you ride school masters before you take Rowdy to lessons!


----------



## morganshow11

So i was talking to my mom earlier, and we are going to call a few trainers. And *I* will ride rowdy in lessons. My mom wants me to get dressage lessons, and mabey jumping lessons


----------



## Gillian

morganshow11 said:


> Sorry everyone im done. I ahte doing this everytime i post a picture thread. I HAVE TAKEN ALL OF YOUR ADVICE. i really want to throw my conputer somwhere far away. I HAVE gotten him 6 friggen bits. I HAVE tryed to be better at my hands, I hAVE tryed everything I AM DONE. I have enough crap go on in my life i dont need another addision. And it is none of your bussniss what i am doing with my horse(teaching to rear, and crap), ITS NOT


^ This is exactly what everyone is sick of. 

I'm glad to hear you say that you'll take lessons. That is the smartest thing you've said in a long time. I'm doubtful that you'll go through with it but I hope you prove me wrong. The reason i'm doubtful is because you've said a few times that you got lessons and that Rowdy went to the trainer. These turned out to be less than true. But anyway, we'd love to see updates and videos from your lessons if you do take them.


----------



## morganshow11

Ok everyone i fell so bad about all this. I am so sorry that i am being difficult i relize what i am doing worng now that i have watched my videos 25 times over and over again. I hate having that feiling in my stomach that i am hurting my horse, i HATE it. He deosnt deserve a rider like me, And i DONT deserve him, He deserves better. I just wish i could turn back time and make everything better, and just working with him from the ground to lungeing to walking and to trotting. I know i should have,
Thank you everyone for being rude that i actually relized the truth. Iwas running away from it at first and now i am facing it.

And i WILL take lesson for as long as i live(mabey not at 90 y.o lol) and as long as i have rowdy until he is a nice laid back CALM horse


----------



## Spastic_Dove

You can start from the ground up now


----------



## Beloved Killer

Any person in the world is able to care for a horse. Anyone can possess the qualities to care and look after a horse in the correct way, because truthfully, what you really need is trust and respect. morganshow, from what I've read of your actions on this forum, you can, but you refuse to take advice. You are not fit for what you want to do, and do you know why? Because you don't respect your horse.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

You were exactly like I was, he is your horse. You love him more then anything and you thought you were perfect with him and knew everything. But now like me you've stepped back and asked for help, then taken it instead of just saying you are taking it! I hope everythinng goes well with Rowdy and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Catalyst

morganshow11 said:


> So i was talking to my mom earlier, and we are going to call a few trainers. And *I* will ride rowdy in lessons. My mom wants me to get dressage lessons, and mabey jumping lessons



Instead of riding Rowdy in lessons, take a few on a school master or another of their lesson horses. Once you're taught the correct way to do things, it will be easier for your trainer to work with both you and rowdy when you begin to ride him in lessons.


----------



## Gillian

^ I do agree with the above poster, but if it's not possible, it's not possible. Just super glad to to hear that you might actually take lessons.

Yes, yes, yes. Start from the ground up. Ride on a nice loose rein until he can relax again. It's not too late to fix this and truly have a great relationship with your horse. It would make me so happy to see a video in a few weeks/months of a calm, relaxed Rowdy and a happy partnership between you two.


----------



## morganshow11

catalyst- yeah that is what i will do. I will take like a few weeks on another horse, adn then go to rowdy


----------



## RusticWildFire

I think it's great that you have decided to get help and take advice. It's never too late to start over. I believe that it is very important for you to do that and before you start something as major as rearing you need to do a lot of research on it and get professional help the first time around if you decide it's something you really want to do.. That is something very dangerous and you could really hurt yourself.. 

I'm very proud of you for taking a step back and realizing that you could be wrong. It takes a lot of courage to admit that. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## morganshow11

RusticWildFire said:


> I think it's great that you have decided to get help and take advice. It's never too late to start over. I believe that it is very important for you to do that and before you start something as major as rearing you need to do a lot of research on it and get professional help the first time around if you decide it's something you really want to do.. That is something very dangerous and you could really hurt yourself..
> 
> I'm very proud of you for taking a step back and *realizing that you could be wrong.* It takes a lot of courage to admit that. I wish you the best of luck


Could be wrong? AM wrong


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I agree. I don't think you're a bad rider whatsoever. I DO think that Rowdy is quite a naturally high headed horse. Now, we recently had an equine chiropractor out to look at a mare. He informed us that apparently when a horse brings it's head up to a certain point, it actually triggers an adreneline rush. So with Rowdy's head being up all the time, he's already a bit rushy and jerky, and the way you're riding him is only compounding that. He's the kind of horse that will NEVER be quiet and calm, with a smooth movement, unless you're willing to take him right back to basics and take some of the run out of him. I don't think Rowdy needs a harsh bit at all - when a horse brings his head up like he does, you loose all control regardless of what bit you're using. That natural high headedness is being encouraged by you not realizing the manner in which to ride a horse with these characteristics. Then when you pull on his face, he gets his head even higher, gets himself even more excited, and doesn't have the ability to listen to you because of the mixed signals he's getting.

I really hope you do consider lessons, and I think you'd be fine to ride Rowdy because I think you need to learn how to work WITH him, as well as work on yourself. Because of his gaited heritage and type of conformation, he's always going to ride a little differently then say a stock horse or a warmblood. I'd definately advise stopping with all speed events and jumping. You're only 13 - there is TONS of time for that. Wouldn't you rather do it and have people gasping at how good Rowdy is five years from now, then push him now and have people gasping at how out of control he is?

I did some darn stupid things when I was 14 on horses. I didn't have any supervision, and the I had only briefly taken lessons when I was around 10 years old. I totally understand how frustrating it is to not be able to fix things yourself, and have people getting upset with you. But you know what? It was from online forums like these that I learned a LOT, and started to listen to people. I'll be truly honest - being a 14 year old alone on a farm and without a trainer the ONLY fun things to do were gallop around like an idiot, or jump my horse that didn't know how. Everything else was BOOOOORING. I had no interest in learning how to perfect the walk! I didn't know how! But after listening to a LOT of people online, I realized a crushing blow - I WAS HURTING/HARMING MY HORSE. And that just KILLED me inside. I couldn't make myself believe galloping down gravel roads was dangerous because Zena always WANTED to run, and she was always fine?

Well guess what? Zena has a new home now. Because all those years of just letting my crazy Arab gallop down gravel roads because I couldn't be bothered to fight with her hurt her leg. Very badly. She develped a calcification of the tendon, which wasn't fixable. She could have been used as a light riding horse, but guess what? After so many years of enjoying her being "crazy", she was now a teenaged mare who didn't know how to do ANYTHING but gallop. The time and effort into re-training her would be so extreme, it wasn't worth it for just a "walk jog" pony.

Thankfully, I found a lovely home for her while she's living out her days as a pasture pet, playing babysitter to foals. But I have to live the rest of my life knowing my actions hurt her. My ignorance crippled her. My lack of supervision and people who cared caused her pain. And now, TEN YEARS later, I still have to live with that fact. Even typing this is hard, because I have to publically admit how stupid I was. And it never gets any easier, no matter how many times I think about it.

I don't have many regrets in life, but it kills me inside that it cost me the health of a horse for me to learn my lesson on respecting my horses limits and health. Please don't let Rowdy be your lesson. I wish I'd had access to forums sooner then I did, because it may have saved Zena. These people are wonderful equestrians and although they may seem rude, it's because of one factor - WE ALL LOVE HORSES.

Good luck :wink:


----------



## Gillian

^ Wonderful post.


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I'm really glad you decided to take lessons and i think in the long run you also will be glad you did!  Sometimes we just need to step back and look at what were doing, when i was your age a was just about the same way, only difference is i had a 15 year old POA mare that didn't care what i did on her. i then traded her for a really nice arab mare who reminds me a LOT of rowdy. she loved to run and would barely walk and always had her head way up. so i decided as soon as i got her i would never let her full out there's no reason to go that fast anyway. To calm her down i would talk to her very calmly and only walked her for about a month, finaly worked it up to the trot doing the same thing and soon the canter. a year latter my 6 year old sister was riding her around and even jumping her. she was still hyper but calm at the same time. It just takes time and i know its no fun at all to just walk but sometimes that what your horse needs... i hope i helped a little... i really suck at putting thoughts into words... 

Also with my old mare i used a hackamore on her but i wouldn't use one unless you know what your doing. my mom always used them on her horses so ever since i was 3 i have used one. well i haven't used one recently, but yea.  it helped her with having her head so high. really i just don't think she liked the bit.


----------



## farmpony84

morganshow11 said:


> OK i need advice here.
> 
> How do i get him to slow down so i dont "rip his mouth out", without a trainer?


Go back to the basics. Work on your form, sit up strait, shoulders back, bring your lower leg back so that you are in line. Your ankle should align with your knee and your shoulder. 

Do lots of trot to halt to back transitions, work on deepening your seat. When you want him to halt sink your butt into the saddle and ask him to stop. Make him stand a moment back him up and trot out. after about two minutes halt/back/trot off. do serpentines and small circles, directional changes...Do this for several sessions, when you feel him listening to your seat and you are able to stop and back on a loose reign, then add the canter but only for about 4 or 5 strides then halt back and canter a couple more strides. You have to back up and get him balanced. Get yourself balanced too...

I had to back up. I had my horse in a port for western and then embarrassed myself at a show because I got so heavy handed that he flung his head and opened his mouth. I felt like a horrible rider. I went back to the snaffle and hit the basics. It sux to have to keep going backwards but if you really want to get it... sometimes you have to....


----------



## morganshow11

Thanks farm pony, for the advice. I will do nothing but walking with him for a month like T_A said. And i mean it


----------



## MIEventer

Ahhh, the hypocrisy on this forum makes me chuckle.


----------



## morganshow11

What do you mean?^^


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

MIE, if you are referring to the critquing, she said in her first post that we could critique


----------



## IheartPheobe

Thank you for listening to us! This is all we ask! It's never too late to start over! =]


----------



## boxer

Morganshow I'm really glad you are starting to take advice and will get lessons. you have a lovely horse and it would be really great if you could learn to ride him well. As far as your question about slowing him down without being harsh, you need to teach him that slow is ok, like you said work at just a walk for a while or do just walk and trot and do lots of transitions between the two. Also do groundwork before you ride to teach him you are the leader and that he should listen to you. I would also use a softer bit. I know that seems like the wrong way to go for a hard to stop horse but you may be surprised. In the video it really looks like he is trying his darndest to avoid that bit, most likely because it is hurting him, it is a very harsh bit. If you use a softer bit plus work him only at a walk and trot and get lessons for a while and do groundwork then I really do think you will go a long way with him, he is a good horse with a nice temperament. We all need help. I do exactly as I have described with my mare who was trained in polocrosse and I'm now re-training to dressage (she already has the basic foundation) and I have lessons once a week.


----------



## morganshow11

I cant wai to get lessons!!!!!!!


----------



## crunchberrysmom

lovemyponies said:


> Great post and by someone closer to your age than me.... and yes sell Rowdy and keep Diamond and take lessons and make yourself a great rider


i'm in complete and total agreement.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

wow that was alot of reading!
You have been given so much good advice so im not really going to say much except that the lessons idea is great. 
I used to ride just like you (dont mean that in an offensive way) and i was your age also. ( i should find a before and after vid, if im brave enough! :?)
I started getting group lessons on school horses at a local riding school on quiet easygoing slow horses. It really helps because you can put all your focus on your riding and position and not have to worry about the horse. 
I did this for about a year or two (not saying you have to spend this much time, this is just what i did) and did everything from basic flatwork to pole work and cavalettis to the fun stuff like barells and bending. In the meantime i sold my horse. She was pretty high strung and foward moving and i had trouble handling her and lost alot of confidence with her. She too liked to race around with her head in the clouds lol! Now she's out living on a farm and they can ride her anywhere in just a halter.
Anyway i started riding the horse i have now ( we'd had him for years and he just stood in the paddock and looked pretty) I got private flatwork lessons on him for two years (i wanted to get into showing and dressage type stuff) and i still have him now. I dont do much these days (school work really gets in the way) except trail riding and occasionally a bit of flatwork (which i hate but i do it anyways cause i still want to get better)
wow i wasnt planning on writing this much! What i originally wanted to say was that it is possible!! It just takes alot of time, hard work and patience! Lessons are the best thing you could do right now and you wont regret it! Find a good teacher and go for it, even if you only have a lesson every two weeks or whenever. And i really recommend having a couple on a school horse, then you can get the idea of correct riding and what its supposed to feel like, which will really help with Rowdy.
anyway i'll stop rambling! 
good luck!


----------



## equinewoods

Really…. Really? –Slams head into desk- You really need to listen to advice that is given to you… You are RUINING your horse. He looks absolutely terrified of you, and I do not blame him! I’m surprised someone hasn’t knocked some sense into you and point out everything that you are doing wrong (A laundry list could be presented!). Your poor horse is suffering and your training isn’t training, its abuse. 

Claiming your horse needs the training is WRONG. You are the one needing the training! First get some lessons from a respectable instructor, get your horse a plain snaffle, no twisted wire crap, and ride him CORRECTLY. 

I foresee in the near future you getting seriously hurt, and it will NOT be the horses fault.


----------



## Sunny06

^ Boy, _someone_ didn't read the whole thread. Read thouroughly before you post please.


----------



## morganshow11

WOW^^ very long post TNH


----------



## equinewoods

^^^ Not till after I posted.. >.> Dial up takes forever!


----------



## Snaffle

le sigh :/


----------



## CrazyChester

Rowdy is a very nice horse. Good luck with your lessons!


----------



## wild_spot

You don't need money to LISTEN to the GOOD advice you get here and actually use it. Simple things:

1. Get Lessons.
2. Put a PLAIN snaffle in your horses mouth until you learnt the true effects of your hands.
3.Take things slowly.
4.Accept (like everyone) that you have a lot to learn.

I'm happy you are saying you will take lessons. I have to say though, i'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## eventnwithwinston

wild_spot said:


> You don't need money to LISTEN to the GOOD advice you get here and actually use it. Simple things:
> 
> 1. Get Lessons.
> 2. Put a PLAIN snaffle in your horses mouth until you learnt the true effects of your hands.
> 3.Take things slowly.
> 4.Accept (like everyone) that you have a lot to learn.
> 
> *I'm happy you are saying you will take lessons. I have to say though, i'll believe it when I see it.*


Agreed 

(and with the rest of the post of course...)


----------



## lovemyponies

Yeah Morganshow lessons, walking Rowdy, I am so happy for you and your horses.......good job admitting you had to take another look at yourself.


----------



## morganshow11

I am proud of myself for doing so^


----------



## iridehorses

morganshow11 said:


> I am proud of myself for doing so^


Then something good came from all this. Good luck Morgan - make us proud!


----------



## morganshow11

OH i will.....i will


----------



## Vidaloco

I hope you do as you say and take some lessons for yourself not just for your horse. Horsemanship isn't about just getting on a horse and forcing it to bend to your will. Its about forming a willing partnership between human and animal. I did have to stop your video, I couldn't watch the pain in the horses face any longer. I hate to see the damage to that horses bars. 
I truly hope you honor your word and stop asking for advise that you don't follow. Many of our members are trying to help you, but there is nothing better than hands on, face to face time with an instructor. 
I also want to make the observation that you feel you get attacked whenever you start a photo/video thread. If this is the case then the best solution is to stop posting them. My best advice to you, if you wish to remain a member here, is to just "listen" don't "speak". You might learn something.


----------



## Jillyann

I just spent about 20 min. skimming through all the above posts, I am really happy that you are going to take all this advice, and take lessons, ect, Marrah. YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

*Story from the Past*

Wow! This is a long thread.

When I was that age, I thought I COULD DO ANYTHING!!! At that age you feel invincible and smart. Maybe that is normal for everyone.

Many years ago when I was 13 or 14 I rode out of a barn with a lot of people competing in pleasure, barrel racing, pole bending, cutting, saddlebreds/gaited horses. It was a big barn with many people.

There were two big arenas and we all rode and watched one another. A dear old, old man who was from Kentucky and trained gaited horses was always riding. Mr. Whited trained and broke all sorts of horses. He must have been close to 80 years old. As he watched all our antics, he'd watch and when he was passing, he'd quietly say if we'd try this or that, it would help our horse. He never yelled; he never said anything bad; he was never sarcastic; he never insisted.

He had a quiet way with horses and an excellent hand. He'd teach us and never charge for lessons. We could find other people to give us lessons, but this fine old man was a mentor to so many of us in so many disciplines. 

We all respected him because he KNEW, and we KNEW he KNEW.

All of us at that barn learned to have good hands and be understanding and quiet with a horse. We learned because we watched how HE did it and he quietly instructed us. 

Mr. Whited died riding on a horse. I'm sure that was as he wanted it. 

He saved the "hottest" horse he had, "Genius," who was a very hot saddlebred as his last ride of that particular day. "Genius" was brilliant, but he was one of those bug-eyed, quivering, spirited, ready-to-go-and cause-damage-horses. 

Mr. Whited finished riding in the arena and rode into the barn. As Genius came to a halt in the saddling area, Mr. Whited slumped and slid and fell right under the horse. People who were there remarked that Genius trembled and never moved until the others had removed Mr. Whited's body from under that spirited horse. 

As far as we knew, Mr. Whited had no relatives. At his funeral, you would have been amazed to have seen hundreds and hundreds of people of all ages who had come from all over the country to honor the life of this remarkable man. People came from all different breeds and disciplines. Some of these people were old and some were youngsters. Some were the top cutting horse trainers in the country. Some were officers of the Palomino association. Some were cowboys who were rodeo champions in bull riding and roping. One was a Hall-of-Fame rodeo clown. Some were Quarter Horse Pleasure trainers. Some were trainers of gaited horses. Some rode in dressage. Some were jumping enthusiasts.

He was a mentor to ALL of these people and I daresay that none of us will ever forget him. He may have had no relatives to mourn him, but here I am 50 years later, crying as I write this in memory of the person who taught me to value horses, be quiet with them, use good hands, give them confidence and think like a horse.

*Find a mentor whom you can respect. It will change your life.*


----------



## appylover31803

I'm glad that you have said that you have seen your faults and your talked to your mom about getting lessons and all that, but to be honest, its quite hard to 100% believe you based on past actions. 

I *really* hope you take lessons (I'm sure you could start taking basic lessons this week) and that you really do improve for the sake of yourself, Rowdy and any other horse that you own/ride.

I also think until you sell Diamond (if you really are this time) that you should take him out for ride and practice on your position (inbetween your lessons of course) so by the time you start riding Rowdy again, your position will be solid.
And while Rowdy isn't being ridden, do tons and tons of ground work with him. Learn to listen to him, to read his body language so YOU know when he is in pain, is trying to run from pain etc.

Hopefully you'll follow through on your word...


----------



## Vidaloco

Just a side note...SoMuchManureSoLittleTime, that was a beautiful story and you told it superbly.


----------



## morganshow11

So my mom will call a few trainers tommorow, She said that i would have to wait to get lessons once i seel diamond. I really want the lessons.


----------



## appylover31803

what happens if it takes months to sell Diamond? (Took me over 3 months to sell my qh). Will you go months without lessons???
Did you express to your mom that the longer you put off taking lessons, the longer you are ruining Rowdy? The longer it will take for you to break you bad habits? That you are still at high risk for an injury to happen (I know riding horses has its risks, but you're in like the danger zone of risks)


----------



## morganshow11

I just never realized that i pulled on his mouth so much i feel so horrible...to horrible for words...


----------



## morganshow11

appylover31803 said:


> what happens if it takes months to sell Diamond? (Took me over 3 months to sell my qh). Will you go months without lessons???
> Did you express to your mom that the longer you put off taking lessons, the longer you are ruining Rowdy? The longer it will take for you to break you bad habits? That you are still at high risk for an injury to happen (I know riding horses has its risks, but you're in like the danger zone of risks)


Well then i guess until i sell diamond there will be no riding rowdy:-(. i will be sad, but it is not for my sake, but his his


----------



## Beloved Killer

morganshow11 said:


> I just never realized that i pulled on his mouth so much i feel so horrible...to horrible for words...


Then make amends.


----------



## appylover31803

well if you get the itch to ride, ride Diamond.

And focus on all groundwork with Rowdy


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Maybe try the 7 games with Rowdy? Sorry if someone has already suggested that.


----------



## morganshow11

7 games? what is that?

And how do i work with him on the ground? And i need ideas just to bond with him, adn have like a play time where he chases me(always dreamed of that)!!!


----------



## Catalyst

morganshow11 said:


> 7 games? what is that?
> 
> And how do i work with him on the ground? And i need ideas just to bond with him, adn have like a play time where he chases me(always dreamed of that)!!!


Start off with little things. Do you ever just go out to the barn to see your horses, not to ride? I do that on the days it's too hot to ride or too cold. I'll bring a couple goodies with me and make a few hours out of a complete grooming session and let them hand graze and just hang out with them. You shouldn't always ride every time you go out to the barn. Start off with little "good" experiences that will make your horse look forward to you being at the barn. My Nakai will canter up from the bottom most pasture if I call him. Make it a fun day. Things like that will definitely help your relationship with Rowdy.


----------



## morganshow11

Yeah i somtimes just go to groom, and play around with in the arena


----------



## Twilight Arabians

i would still looks around for places that might let you clean stalls or feed in exchange for lessons. thats what i did when i was your age. i know its hard to find people that will let you just be persistent and show them your a very hard worker.  

I play lots of little games with Onyx, i manly work on getting him to flex on the ground and messing with his ear's, practicing pivoting, setting up, free jumping (onyx's fav), lots of brushing and tlc!!! my aunt lives over in MI, i should visit her and come see rowdy!  doubt it will ever happen but it would be fun!  

When i was your age i also used to put just a bridle on my horse and lay on her bare back and let her eat and i would just look up at the sky.  i miss those days.


----------



## Gillian

^ I hop on Zeus with a halter and leadrope and let him graze. It's nice and relaxing for both of you and you don't get tired standing around while you horse eats and drags you around, ha ha.


----------



## boxer

You can look up groundwork ideas on the internet or in training books. And like the others said just spend time with him. If you do itch to ride him just ride at a walk or slow trot. you need to start working on breaking him out of the 'need for speed' attitude you have gotten him into. groundwork for me involves backing up, leading on both sides, standing still even when I'm moving all around them, learning to give at the poll and bring their head down.


----------



## jody111

Good on you for wanting to get lessons - but theres plenty you can do now until you do...

Firstly get a nice snaffle bit and do lots of slow happy work with him... slow down and enjoy our horse - have long grooming sessions with him and really get him to relax.... when he gets tense he carries it in his neck so talk to him and relax yourself.... have you got a friend you can go on nice big long hacks with? Now that you know what you are doing be aware of it and stop doing it.... horses get stronger the more you pull - whatever they are exerting on your hands you are exerting on their mouth... so relax

have little goals, when he gets hyped do something to calm him down.... 

Try ride him in a halter how does he go feel... listen to what he tells you.... get someone to video you and watch it with your eyes open...

and like someone in here said earlier if you can find one - get a mentor....


----------



## iridehorses

All good advise. Before you start riding in a halter, make sure he is supple in his neck and you can accomplish a one rein stop. Secondly, be sure you are doing it in an enclosed area such as a paddock or that indoor you ride in. That way, until you have control and he knows what you want, you don't have a runaway.


----------



## Spyder

Unfortunately promises have been stated before and broken so I will reserve any comments until I see results.


----------



## farmpony84

morganshow11 said:


> 7 games? what is that?
> 
> And how do i work with him on the ground? And i need ideas just to bond with him, adn have like a play time where he chases me(always dreamed of that)!!!


Although I am not a fan of Parelli you might want to put a post in the natural horse section, they can help you with the seven games. Just be careful not to get sucked into it all. Play the games and learn to work w/ your horse on the ground but don't throw common sence out the window.


----------



## morganshow11

Cool thanks^^


----------



## farmpony84

I also bought this book 100 horsemanship patterns or whatever it's called. I have been working one thing at a time and I feel like that has helped me a ton.

Horse Riding Book: 101 Horsemanship and Equitation Patterns by Cherry Hill

I really like this book though.


----------



## IheartPheobe

I am so glade you've realized the problem here.. Because, at camp, this horrible girl Sarah ruined a pony I'd been riding (Rocco.. I mentioned him before.) by pulling on him and she doesn't have one once of guilt about it. Her only commentary on him is, "he is a HORRIBLE horse." >.< and it just would've sucked for this to happen to rowdy.
But, anyway, for now just ride Diamond, and keep Rowdy occupied with ground work.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Ok yeah ive read thru this WHOLE thread.

In the beginning, you were being the biggest PIA ((no offense)) I have met in a long time. Now, you know _*YOUR*_ the one needing training. Be that as it may, i highly suggest you ride in simple WP/EP lessons. Dont try Dressage before you actually STOP killing his, or another horses mouth. I would Suggesting riding like me, a total "neck humper". I stay up off Prince's back and i WILL NOT use force AT ALL. Well except to turn, i use a little there. You need no leg only cluck. Ride in the arena at a walk/trot, but stay in 2point, holding on to mane if needed. if he takes off just lean back and tell him whoa, and pull back easy. 

Just try it if it dont work it dont work...


Please no crit. for me i know what i am doing bad and good. hehe
http://s370.photobucket.com/player....oohoo August pics/CIMG0027.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## morganshow11

If i lean forward with rowdy he will just go faster!


----------



## Tennessee

morganshow11 said:


> If i lean forward with rowdy he will just go faster!


 
Uhm, so you are saying that if you lean forward, even just a little bit, that your horse takes off?

May God be with you the day you have to go up a steep hill.....


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Tiffany- ahahahaha


----------



## Fire Eyes

_A lot of horses go faster when you lean forward, it's not always taking off out of control, it might be in this case, I don't know. But yeah, you should probably work on that. It wont be helping with your rushed jumping...
_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Riding in two point is no better. With a horse like Rowdy, I can guarantee that getting into two point and clucking will make him "wrangier". He has a high head set, that pretty much makes it impossible for her to get a proper balanced two point. I would much rather see her with a proper seat (which she seems to have a decent one, just needs to stop racing willy nilly around) instead of attempting to stand up and slamming into Rowdy's back when he gets squirrely about it.

That's fine with quiet horses, with higher strung horses it can be a recipe for disaster if you can't ride it properly.

I dislike training horses to go forward at a "cluck" under saddle. Why? Go for a trail ride with a group of people who "cluck" and you'll find out mighty fast why it's not a good training method. Leg should always be incorprated.


----------



## RedRoan

> I dislike training horses to go forward at a "cluck" under saddle. Why? Go for a trail ride with a group of people who "cluck" and you'll find out mighty fast why it's not a good training method. Leg should always be incorprated.


You can always teach your horse to listen to your own 'cluck'. You gotta be prepared and ready for him though to teach him that is not you saying it though ;-).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

That's why I think leg should be use with a cluck. Not just solely voice commands.


----------



## Jillyann

MacabreMikolaj said:


> That's why I think leg should be use with a cluck. Not just solely voice commands.



My pony is all voice commands. We go on trails, we ride in gymkhana shows, and in the arena with other people...never had a problem once.


----------



## morganshow11

Hey jillyann, you havent been on here in a while have you? I really wanna see a video , in gymkhana!! I wanna see how good candy is!!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Voice commands should be incorporated with physical commands if you are going to use them. You should not just be a passenger up there clucking at your horse and humping his neck. In order for Morgan to become a better/more effective rider she needs to learn to ride and use commands including her legs


----------



## Jillyann

Spastic_Dove said:


> Voice commands should be incorporated with physical commands if you are going to use them. You should not just be a passenger up there clucking at your horse and humping his neck. In order for Morgan to become a better/more effective rider she needs to learn to ride and use commands including her legs



Well, I also use my seat to ride, and drive my horse forward, so I guess its not ALL voice. I just like the voice commands, because I have never once kicked my horse to go faster, turn, ect, in the 5 months I have been leasing her. Its a lot easier on both of us!


----------



## Jillyann

morganshow11 said:


> Hey jillyann, you havent been on here in a while have you? I really wanna see a video , in gymkhana!! I wanna see how good candy is!!!!



I dont have any videos of me and her running barrels, only trotting them because when I started leasing her, she was all english, so I want to start her off slowly, and not bring out her fire speed just yet.

Here is one of us doing speed barrels though..





And as you can see in this one, (poles) She still needs some work. She was scared of the poles. haha


----------



## JustDressageIt

Spyder said:


> Unfortunately promises have been stated before and broken so I will reserve any comments until I see results.


QFT.

Morganshow, you say that you see the error in your ways... is that true, or are you just trying to get yourself out of another jam?

I am truly concerned about your and your horse's safety. If you continue down the path you are going down now, you are going to hurt yourself or Rowdy. 

Rowdy is a SAINT to have put up with this crap for so long, PLEASE do right by him and get some help. I fear he's going to snap soon and hurt you both badly.


----------



## morganshow11

I do understand!^^, thats is why i am selling diamond to use most of the money to put BOTH of us into training


----------



## morganshow11

Aww she is adorable jillyann!!!


----------



## Rissa

Ouch.


----------



## ridingismylife2

^
Poor Rowdy! 

Are you still thinking of getting another horse? I hope not.


----------



## PaintLegacey RR

spot is a very pretty horse no doubt at all about that, but i think i read another one of your posts saying your were selling diamond to get a 'husband horse' so whoever would be safe riding him/her. a 3 year old isn't going to be good for that at all for at least a few more years.


----------



## goldilockz

Hon, I know you've said you're going to get training/lessons, but I am hesitant to believe it till I see it.

I showed my beginner husband your videos. He's been to 9 lessons in his entire life, the first one back in June. He was cringing watching you pull and pull and pull on Rowdy's mouth. Even he agrees you haven't trained Rowdy to rear, but have caused him to rear.

PLEASE follow the advice of those who care for you and your horse. PLEASE follow through and enroll in some lessons. LESSONS are going to do far more than training at this point. Lessons should be priority one.


----------



## Jillyann

Morganshow, have you ever had lessons? or are you just 'self taught'?


----------



## lovemyponies

well I have not seen any update on Morganshow getting lessons and a poster on here even offered to giver her lessons for reasonable cost. Then the posts about buying a 3 year old and shopping for other horses, I give up, Please think about how much you love Rowdy and what will happen if he acts up hurts you and you have to give him away or put him down.... it could happen.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006

Spastic_Dove said:


> O_O You're a moderator and that just went against everything in the conscientious etiquette policy. She's as arrogant and illiterate as every other average 14 year old whose parents don't supervise her. Believe me, I see where you are coming from...It's hard to give good advice and see a horse not get the results from it. But we have to remember the situation here. She is not the only one to blame here.


 
Agreed she isnt the only person to blame here. I mean come on where are your parents! My parents didnt even let me ride my horse when I got my first horse 6 years ago until I had one lesson to teach me a little bit before they just turned me loose and even after that one lesson I could only work on what my instructor told me to work on and nothing more. its really sad because either you or the horse is going to get hurt one of these days. There was a girl at my old barn I used to board at and she would do stupid stuff just like the things you are trying and she ended up breaking her leg. Its just sad to see that your parents havent took the right percautions when buying you a horse. Horses can be very dangerous no matter how calm and dead broke they are. Sorry I was reading the posts and couldnt help but put my two cents in. Not that its going to help or anything. Seems like you will have to learn the hard way since you arent taking anybodys opinions.


----------



## lovemyponies

I agree a lot of this is on her parents, but at the same time she claims to see the light and just keeps on doing the same things. I do think she is bright and mature enough to see what she is doing is wrong but just too immature to do what is right over what she wants to do.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Hell, I offered to BUY her her first two lessons and she didn't want my help. Hopefully she is finding herself a trainer.


----------



## Rissa

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hell, I offered to BUY her her first two lessons and she didn't want my help. Hopefully she is finding herself a trainer.



you can buy me something!


----------



## Jillyann

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hell, I offered to BUY her her first two lessons and she didn't want my help. Hopefully she is finding herself a trainer.



Yeah, What Rissa said!! I could always use some more lessons! :lol::lol: lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Haha. It was a desperate attempt. 
Oh well, so much for me trying to be a good Samaritan..


----------



## Jillyann

Well, at least you _tried!_


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> Well, at least you _tried!_


Try with me.  I got my eye on a nice white leather bridle for my new rescue horse.

Hehehe.


----------



## Jillyann

Ooooo! White leather looks SO sharp on black horses!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

This is true. Irritate the hell out of me for months on end and maybe I'll consider it


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> Ooooo! White leather looks SO sharp on black horses!



Oh it does. It does!











My own horse though, is not so beautiful and not black at all! 

I thought white might look neat on him though.


----------



## Jillyann

..Or should I just post a few pictures ripping on my horses mouth?! And maybe a video or two..


----------



## Jillyann

Rissa said:


> Oh it does. It does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own horse though, is not so beautiful and not black at all!
> 
> I thought white might look neat on him though.



Ugh!! Both them horses are stunning! And I think the white would look good on him/her!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

hmmm... I need lessons too


----------



## Jillyann

^^ Hahaha!


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> Ugh!! Both them horses are stunning! And I think the white would look good on him/her!



That is Eric, my newest horse. I posted his story here.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/real-life-black-beauty-story-years-34220/

He's skinny, covered in scars and needs a lot of work but I'm so glad to finally have him back.


Keegan is the Friesian and he always looks awesome. No matter what.


----------



## Jillyann

If keegan ever goes missing... I umm,....dont have him or anything!


----------



## Rissa

Jillyann said:


> If keegan ever goes missing... I umm,....dont have him or anything!



I'm sure Emily his human would find you. LOL.

Also he's in Chicago right now. At the Noble Horse Theater!


----------



## goldilockz

You gave her the location of where to find him!! Mistake!! :lol:


----------



## savvylover112

no not a mistake a BIG mistake lol


----------



## JustDressageIt

Spastic_Dove said:


> Hell, I offered to BUY her her first two lessons and she didn't want my help. Hopefully she is finding herself a trainer.


You're too good, SD. 

MORGANSHOW, do you SEE THIS?!?!?!?!

AND - on top of it all (!!!!!!) someone on this board has offered to GIVE YOU LESSONS for a VERY reasonable price.

YOU have PMed ME asking for advice. I asked you if you were serious about it, and you never PMed me back. 
Again, as I told you before, I would be more than happy to help you IF IF IF you will actually listen!!

You're probably blown away by how mean we are on this forum, Morganshow, but take your head out of the sand. 
You CAN be a good rider. You are NOT now. You ARE borderline abusive with your horses right now. 

*If you keep riding and treating Rowdy/Clippy and Diamond the way you are now, I guarantee you one of you is going to get hurt bad.*
*Nothing, not even the saint horses you have now, can put up with that crap for very long. You have been lucky up to now that your horse hasn't seriously hurt you.*


----------



## wild_spot

Cross-posted from another thread. ^ Also, good post JDI.

Like another poster, all I can do is shake my head at your parents. I had my first horse at 11, my parents were not horsey at all, yet they had enough common sense to ensure my safety, my horses safety, and my continued education in all things horsey. They would have *kicked my a**,* literally, had I treated any of my horses the way I see Rowdy being treated in your videos; You don’t need to be a horse person to see that it is not a harmonious situation.


----------



## morganshow11

ilovemyponies- you havent saw progress b/c i have to FIND a trainer first, if that is ok with you all.
ANd as i said millions of times- I AM NOT GONNA RIDE ROWDY(if i do i will only walk and a tinsy bit of trot) UNTIL I GET LESSONS!!!!!!!!!!

My hands are not hard when i ride Diamond, i NEVER yank or anything b/c he listens to me! I have been looking for trainers for like two hours strait. I rode, just walking today. And he was great, i just had him in a plain snaffle bit, and his head was low, and he was nice and calm. I rode him for about 10 mins


----------



## lovemyponies

ummm okay but I see posts about 3 yr old instead of using Diamond money to get lessons. I have a feeling your parents can afford lessons. You have said you were doing that for a long time but always change your tune.

You have lost all credibility


----------



## morganshow11

I have deciede to keep D!!!! and just urn(sp?) the money for lessons


----------



## lovemyponies

okay prove it keep diamond (smart move) and get lessons you have had offers on here for people to pay for lessons and give you lessons... so DO IT


----------



## morganshow11

I KNOW! i will!


----------



## eventnwithwinston

morganshow11 said:


> I have deciede to keep D!!!! and just *urn*(sp?) the money for lessons


You dont know how to spell "earn"?!


----------



## Iluvjunior

Emma some people have troubles with spelling.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I honestly hope that you follow through with your promises. That horse deserves to be treated so much better, I hope you learn.


----------



## morganshow11

Sorry i was haveing a blank moment when i was trying to spell earn


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

man i've tried to stay out of this. but man oh man. i'm honestly disgusted. i really hope you follow through with these lessons. but i am not getting my hopes up until i see results. i pray for your horses that you soon find a trainer. this can't get much crazier. and i am also disappointing in the fact that when you first came on this forum you claimed you were 16, guess not. eh oh well i am trying really hard to be nice about this. and i honestly have nothing else to say to you but please follow through with your word and get some lessons.


----------



## morganshow11

We arent talking about wehn i first came on this forum ok? That wasnt even me that said that, it was my evil sister


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Okay, I swore to stay out of it but.... evil sister? Really? *snort*


----------



## Spyder

morganshow11 said:


> We arent talking about wehn i first came on this forum ok? That wasnt even me that said that, it was my evil sister


 
Oh ? The same evil sister you made up on HGS that got you re-banned from that site?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

uhmm... honestly i have no comment. it seems like it has been lies after lies. so im not up to believing much of what is said anymore.


----------



## morganshow11

well you know, not nessisarily evil, but she hates me, and does anything to sabatoge my life


----------



## morganshow11

Spyder said:


> Oh ? The same evil sister you made up on HGS that got you re-banned from that site?


I didnt make her up. And i hate that site


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

Spyder said:


> Oh ? The same evil sister you made up on HGS that got you re-banned from that site?



oh man =/


----------



## Spyder

morganshow11 said:


> I didnt make her up. And i hate that site


 
Acording to that thread in their off course you WERE outed and the senior mod Super Step verified that fact via identical IPs.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I'm done. 

Good luck with your horses, Morganshow11, I do hope you learn to respect your animals, not just use them to look "cool". 
I hope you realize that you have to change your ways before you or Rowdy get hurt. And I hope if you don't, then I pray Rowdy doesn't get blamed when you do get hurt, because it won't be his fault.

If you do decide to change, great. I won't believe it till I see it though.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i'm sorry that people have to lie.


----------



## morganshow11

Dont worry i will prove you all wrong.. i will! And rowdy never gets smacked my me or anything, he refused a jump one time and i flew off, and i didnt blame him, and i didnt blame me.


----------



## Spyder

Very telling this thread is.

Sorry. - Horse Forums (HGS)


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

i don't think i can read anymore without being very nasty. so i better not. good thing theres rules on this forum or else i would be off the hook. ugh words can not describe my anger, disappointment, and confusion.


----------



## morganshow11

Wow.... that isall i can say. Arent you supposed to be the 'adult' here spyder?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

who ever said that ?

alright i've got nothing else to say. please for your horses sake, make the right choice .


----------



## morganshow11

Oh nevermind!!


----------



## Jillyann

Spyder said:


> Very telling this thread is.
> 
> Sorry. - Horse Forums (HGS)




Busteddddd!


----------



## wild_spot

^ Lol.


----------



## Beloved Killer

morganshow11 said:


> Dont worry i will prove you all wrong.. i will! And rowdy never gets smacked my me or anything, he refused a jump one time and i flew off, and i didnt blame him, and i didnt blame me.


You didn't smack him, you just run him into walls to stop him.


----------



## Beloved Killer

Spyder said:


> Very telling this thread is.
> 
> Sorry. - Horse Forums (HGS)


Top post.

She knows about as much about computers and IP addresses as she does horses.


----------



## welshpony15

Morganshow11, I think you have dug yourself a very very deep hole by the sounds of all this, and it is going to take alot of effort and truthfulness on your part to get yourself out. 

The only person this is affecting is yourself, so if you choose to continue like this then you must expect to get responses like this in return. However, I sincerely hope you take what people are saying on board for Rowdy and Diamonds sake. You could make a big difference in their lives, we cannot. But we can try our best to help you.. which has already been offered on numerous occasions. 

I hope you take this experience and learn from it  Thats what growing up is all about.


----------



## wild_spot

Show off your horse! - Page 3 - Horse Forums (HGS)

^ Third post down here.


----------



## Beloved Killer

wild_spot said:


> Show off your horse! - Page 3 - Horse Forums (HGS)
> 
> ^ Third post down here.


This is just getting better!


----------



## Beloved Killer

Does anybody else find it humorous that she's now offline?


----------



## Rissa

Beloved Killer said:


> Does anybody else find it humorous that she's now offline?


Not really. She's 13 and it's a school night.

She SHOULD be offline. Her mom should also take her computer away from her or at least pay closer attention to her on goings.


----------



## Fire Eyes

_Wow, I don't know what to think. I feel sorry for the poor girl, she gets more abuse than everyone else of the forum put together, but sadly, it's looking like she deserves it... :/

What happened to telling the truth? 
What happened to making friends the *real* way?
Why do people have to pretend they're something they're not? 
_


----------



## wild_spot

> Not really. She's 13 and it's a school night.


Lol! I was so confused for a second... It's 3.30pm in AUS! I was thinking *Gee, Rissa must really need a good nights sleep if she goes to bed that early!!*


----------



## Rissa

wild_spot said:


> Lol! I was so confused for a second... It's 3.30pm in AUS! I was thinking *Gee, Rissa must really need a good nights sleep if she goes to bed that early!!*



lol, and I work nights so night time is my day time.

everything is screwed up!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

wild_spot said:


> Show off your horse! - Page 3 - Horse Forums (HGS)
> 
> ^ Third post down here.


Well besides the lies of her saying that girl is her student, look at that poor horses mouth in all the pictures with her riding him. He looks great without her on his back but when she is, his poor bottom lip is just pulled back.  That is just soo sad to see. I really hope she does change her ways. I doubt it though reading all these posts and lies. I am speechless.


----------



## lovemyponies

Horse Trainers - Michigan Horse Trainers - Horse Training Professionals - Horse Training Articles.

Horse Farms in Michigan


Morganshow you told me you can't find a trainer near you, okay here are two links (easily found by google) If none of these are near you call and ask for suggestions in your area.

I can't believe there is no one near you at all. Just do it.


----------



## themacpack

I am just so very sad for Rowdy...beyond that, there's nothing more to be said because it will simply fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Spyder

morganshow11 said:


> I didnt make her up. And i hate that site


 
When I was referring to her "twin" evil sister look at the intro thread here.

Hey, from Texas! - Horse Forums (HGS)

Then Super Steps post 18 regarding the IP address.

She has a "sister" listed here on HF that I am sure is one of those "ghost" sisters.


----------



## 3neighs

Man, we've got some hound dogs on this site! Nice detective work. I was actually starting to feel sorry for her the way everyone had ganged up on her...well, I still feel sorry for her, but for different reasons.


----------



## Fire Eyes

_Wow, wait, hang on. She's banned? 
I swear I read you were giving a bit of time for people to 'own up' and then you'd be banning for lying? Correct me if I'm wrong._


----------



## themacpack

On the chance that the one truthful thing that you have said, Marrah, is your age, I will refrain from further comment because, as infuriating as this is, I do think that some consideration in what is said must be given to your age. Your age in NO WAY excuses what has happend or, more importantly, how you abuse your horse(s) - but it does cause me to temper my response to it all. Bottom line is this (and I would have no problem saying this to my own 13 year old), you have NO BUSINESS on your horse with the current ability you have. The way you treat that hose IS abusive, whether you want to hear - or admit - it or not. The horse deserves far better than what you are giving him now and you owe it to him to give him that. For HIS sake, if you love him as you claim, FIX YOURSELF -- seek the guidance of a trainer/lessons. Become the rider your horse deserves for you to be and stay the heck off of him until you do.


----------



## themacpack

Fire Eyes said:


> _Wow, wait, hang on. She's banned?
> I swear I read you were giving a bit of time for people to 'own up' and then you'd be banning for lying? Correct me if I'm wrong._


Key words being "own up" -- Morganshow continued to deny any wrong doing and use the "it was the one-armed man" defense (think The Fugitive)


----------



## Beloved Killer

Rissa said:


> Not really. She's 13 and it's a school night.
> 
> She SHOULD be offline. Her mom should also take her computer away from her or at least pay closer attention to her on goings.


That makes a bit more sense. She'll get a shock when she comes back to see that she's banned.

And yes, she should be monitored.


----------



## Fire Eyes

themacpack said:


> Key words being "own up" -- Morganshow continued to deny any wrong doing and use the "it was the one-armed man" defense (think The Fugitive)


_
But see, I saw a post this afternoon (for us in AUS) saying that time would be aloud for owning up. Sure she's been on in that time, but a couple of hours is hardly time to own up...
I guess it's hard to know what to do, the lies after lies make it a very difficult situation. :/ 
It's sad it came to this.
_


----------



## iridehorses

Morganshow was banned for numerous reasons, only one was the alter ego problem. This had been discussed for weeks by the moderators and the decision was a very painful one but it was decided that for the sake of peace to our forum it was necessary.

Look back at her threads and the amount of time that members and moderators needed to spend on her posts and threads. Unfortunately this was coming for a while and had nothing to do with the new rule.


----------



## Fire Eyes

iridehorses said:


> Morganshow was banned for numerous reasons, only one was the alter ego problem. This had been discussed for weeks by the moderators and the decision was a very painful one but it was decided that for the sake of peace to our forum it was necessary.
> 
> Look back at her threads and the amount of time that members and moderators needed to spend on her posts and threads. Unfortunately this was coming for a while and had nothing to do with the new rule.


_
I think it's quite fair she was banned, I was just confused by a post I saw today, which has now been deleted... :-|
It doesn't really matter, I was just confused.

Is it the username or IP banned? With alter-ago's it would have to be IP, yes? _


----------



## JustDressageIt

I am a little bit sad that she was banned. 
Regardless if she's lying about her identity, it's obvious that she's abusing her horse and needs help. I do realize that it's unlikely for her to change her tune anytime soon, but maybe if people keep hounding her, she might just change?
I don't know, I'm of both minds on this decision.


----------



## iridehorses

Allie, it was a very very hard decision. I agree that we may have been the only voice of reason with her but we had to consider the forum as a whole.

If you think there were pages and pages of discussion with and about her on the open forum, you should have seen the moderators forum. We finally had to say enough was enough. We were spending too much time trying to keep her in check.


----------



## IheartPheobe

Spyder said:


> When I was referring to her "twin" evil sister look at the intro thread here.
> 
> Hey, from Texas! - Horse Forums (HGS)
> 
> Then Super Steps post 18 regarding the IP address.
> 
> She has a "sister" listed here on HF that I am sure is one of those "ghost" sisters.


Ohmigod.. That is.. very much a lie. O.O And obvious, too. And looking at another one of her posts, she has pictures of herself on Clippy (ones she has posted on here looking for comments or critique) and claims that it is a picture of "one of her lesson takers". : P


----------



## JustDressageIt

iridehorses said:


> Allie, it was a very very hard decision. I agree that we may have been the only voice of reason with her but we had to consider the forum as a whole.
> 
> If you think there were pages and pages of discussion with and about her on the open forum, you should have seen the moderators forum. We finally had to say enough was enough. We were spending too much time trying to keep her in check.


Oh I definitely don't discount your decision Bill, and I never meant that. Like I said, if it is hard for ME to decide, I can't imagine what it was like trying to get a consensus from many mods. 
I do sincerely hope she decides to change her tune.

I need to go hug my horse.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

We should all use this as a reminder to ourselves to be open minded to advice. Sometimes even those of us whom *have *been riding for years. Old habits and faults that we've done for years can be corrected. 

If you ain't learning....You're dying! 

Have a happy day everyone!!!!


----------



## SaleeColashlas

I was reading through this thread. And wow. I also agree that she needs help with her riding and to be lighter on her horses mouth. But still, you guys could have been a little nicer to her. Like said stuff in a nicer way. But i do love the mods!! They are wonderful!!!!. I am goign to visit morganshow11 today, at her house, i will talk to her about the whole thing!


----------



## themacpack

A suggestion - on other sites, once a member is banned, their threads are locked to prevent further discussion of the person in a place in which they can no longer speak up for themselves. Really, at this point, there is little to be gained by continuing the discussion in/of this thread, kwim?


----------



## themacpack

SaleeColashlas said:


> I was reading through this thread. And wow. I also agree that she needs help with her riding and to be lighter on her horses mouth. But still, you guys could have been a little nicer to her. Like said stuff in a nicer way. But i do love the mods!! They are wonderful!!!!. I am goign to visit morganshow11 today, at her house, i will talk to her about the whole thing!


Really? Your location is "beautiful France" and you are going to visit Marrah? And, honestly, if you are close enough of a friend to be visiting her home, I am not surprised you feel she was treated unfairly in things that were said here.


----------



## savvylover112

yes i agree with themacpack


----------



## themacpack

SaleeColashlas said:


> I was reading through this thread. And wow. I also agree that she needs help with her riding and to be lighter on her horses mouth. But still, you guys could have been a little nicer to her. Like said stuff in a nicer way. But i do love the mods!! They are wonderful!!!!. I am goign to visit morganshow11 today, at her house, i will talk to her about the whole thing!


Considering you are a trainer and own/operate your own high class facility, I would think you would be able to help her with the problems she is having, no??
The phrase, "Birds of a feather flock together" keeps coming to mind for some reason as I read your posts.l


----------



## Jillyann

I think I missed something, was Morganshow banned?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

This thread is over.


----------

